# Spearfishing Charter with Capt. Paul Redman



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

On Sunday August 17, I have set up a Spearfishing Charter on Capt. Paul Redman's boat the Snapper Trapper. The cost per diver is $200.00. Thereare currently2 spots left and they are filling up fast. This will bea true spearfishing charter trip where you will make multiple dives on small private reefs. This is an amazing opportunity to shoot some unbelievable fish. After having been on several of Capt. Paul's trips, I am still amazed every time at his uncanny abililty to put his diver's on some incredible private reefs. So if you are interested in shooting some fish that you will definitely want your picture taken with, then come dive with us on board the Snapper Trapper. I guarantee it will be worth it. 

If you would like to book your seat on this trip call MBT Divers at (850)455-7702.

For more information on Capt Paul and the Snapper Trapper visit his website:

http://www.snappertrapper.com/


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

hey Rich,

I am checking on getting coverage for this weekend. If I can get someone to work for me I will take one of those spots if they are still available. 

Chris


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

I just wanted to make sure that it is OK for me to bring my handheld GPS along. I'm sure Paul wont mind.oke


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *craasch210 (8/12/2008)*I just wanted to make sure that it is OK for me to bring my handheld GPS along. I'm sure Paul wont mind.oke




For some reason mine stopped working after I took it on the Trapper. I mean, Drew dove down to the bottom to get it back from where Paul put it after he found it in my bag and it just hasn't worked since.

I don't know why.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

TDY 16 Aug -5 Sep!! DAMITALL:banghead



Good Luck to lucky enough to make it.



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *craasch210 (8/12/2008)*hey Rich,
> 
> I am checking on getting coverage for this weekend. If I can get someone to work for me I will take one of those spots if they are still available.
> 
> Chris


Let me know Chris. I'd love for you to be able to come with us.

Rich


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (8/12/2008)*Man, I wish I could get out there with you guys. Look forward to the report.


It's going to be awesome Jon. You ought to try come if you can.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

UPDATE:

Now only 2 spots left


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I wish I could make it. Maybe some other time. I know you guys will slay them, best of luck!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Telum Piscis (8/12/2008
> 
> I'm in. *


*

Jon,

Coming just to see the tap dance I missed on our last dive. 

Vlado*


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

UPDATE: Now only 1 spot left


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hope the wx cooperates.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I am having to back out. I have a family wedding on Saturday and my family may still be in town on Sunday. For that uncertainty, I can't commit to a trip on Sunday with anyone. I will try and get on the next one. Hope you guys slay em. I may try and sneek out on my own on Sunday, but I can not commit to a charter trip.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Rich, if you run put of spots I will take people on my boat for $75.00. We will just follow the Snapper Trapper around and "ping" CAPT Paul's numbers when he drops his divers in the water. :nonono :moon



There are a couple of pre-requisites for my passengers though:

1. Everyone will have to wear life jackets in preparation for the inevitable collision. Bring your own, I don't want to have to buy new ones when the carnage is over.

2. Body armor and defensive weapons would be a requirement, if we want to survive at all.

3. Make sure your wills are up to date and bills are paid off.



But seriously, you guys have fun. It should be a fantastic trip. Unfortunately, I have to work :banghead


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

DK,

Clay said you can't find your spots much less anyone else'soke


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Telum Piscis (8/13/2008)*I am having to back out. I have a family wedding on Saturday and my family may still be in town on Sunday. For that uncertainty, I can't commit to a trip on Sunday with anyone. I will try and get on the next one. Hope you guys slay em. I may try and sneek out on my own on Sunday, but I can not commit to a charter trip.


WTFO. Guess I'll wait another time for that tap dance. Let me know when you can break away during the week for some diving.

Vlado


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Reese,

That hurt, but it means a lot considering its coming from the guy who ran out of gas on the boat ramp.:bowdown


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Update: with Jon out there are now 2 spots available.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *dkdiver (8/13/2008)*Reese,
> That hurt, but it means a lot considering its coming from the guy who ran out of gas on the boat ramp.:bowdown


I guess if one is going to run out of gas, it might as well be at the boat ramp. Preferably at the end of the trip....


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Not to derail the post but it wasn't Reese who ran out of gas at the ramp, but the other guy's truck, while pulling the boat out. Sorry, old joke.



That being said folks, in support of Spearfisher, this will be a great trip if you can make it. I wish I could. Bounce, shoot, move on. The way to really bring them in. It is worth the money to take a trip like this. It will change the way you look at spearfishing as a sport.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

UPDATE: This trip is full!! Hadtwo sign up tonight!

We'll do thisagainsoon. Start saving now! I'd love to put a trip together with the usual suspects. Vlad will have toserve asthe eyes and ears for PFF! I guarantee he'll have some pictures to post from this trip.I'll let everyone know whenwe aredoing the next one!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You guys have fun Rich!!! 

Dalton...everyone knows about me running my Truck out of gas while backed down at the ramp WITH the boat on the trailer...only a few people know about me running my BOAT out of gas right as pulling up to the ramp, and having to hand crank that behemoth up the trailer!!!!:doh


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Clay-Doh (8/14/2008)*You guys have fun Rich!!!
> 
> Dalton...everyone knows about me running my Truck out of gas while backed down at the ramp WITH the boat on the trailer...only a few people know about me running my BOAT out of gas right as pulling up to the ramp, and having to hand crank that behemoth up the trailer!!!!:doh


Like I said before - If you're going to run out of gas that's the place to do it. Another way of looking at the situation is that you had the fuel consumption nailed down to the last ounce. Perfect fuel management. No sense towing the extra gas back home.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

I didn't remember about the boat, I was talking about the truck. Oh well.


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

Thats almost as bad as running out of blue gold 10+ miles out on a make belive tourny!oke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh man Mike!!!! I cant believe you threw that on ein htere too!!!

Nothin like the annoying sound of a warning buzzer going off all the way in from the Gulf, and then finding out the tourney was cancelled! :doh


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm assuming we're still on. See ya'll tomorrow before 7: a.m.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Report?


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

I talked to them about 8:30 this morning when I was on my way out and they were waaaaay far away. I could barely pick up CAPT Paul and I have about a 15-20 mile range. I will bet they will let us know tomorrow.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll let Richpost the trip report. He has the photos plus hehad his spearfishing class onboard. Let's just say that I can't wait until red snapper season reopens in federal waters. The name "Snapper Trapper" is an excellent choice for Captain Paul Redman's boat. By the way, I marked all the spots we hit with a waterproof marker.Head out of the pass in a generally SE to SW direction for a few miles and start looking for the large yellow X's.

Rich hard at work.










Captain Redman explaining that the cost of this trip did not include berthing accomodations to Michael Day (Dive Master).


----------

